
Pitch raises $30M more to take on PowerPoint - brlnwest
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/01/pitch-a-presentation-startup-from-wunderlists-founders-raises-30m-more-to-take-on-powerpoint/
======
dawg-
Hopefully it's not just a copy of Powerpoint and Keynote with a slick brand.
If they decide to do something radical, like limit the number of text words
per slide to something like 10-15, then I will _really_ be interested.

